# San Jose!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like I might be headed out there for the week of Sept. 22. Anyone around that area that might want to herf? Hopefully, the "man" doesn't come, but I can avoid him!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

As in San Jose, CA?

I think we can throw something together at Casa Mean D.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Darrell said:


> As in San Jose, CA?
> 
> I think we can throw something together at Casa Mean D.


Is that near you? See how much I pay attention?!:w


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet! I'm down.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Is that near you? See how much I pay attention?!:w


I live in San Jose, CA. :r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

He only plays a mean guy on TV. Don't let 'im fool ya.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I would drive to San Jose for you Jimmy... I just hope it's not on my birthday!!!:r Private Joke!!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> I would drive to San Jose for you Jimmy... I just hope it's not on my birthday!!!:r Private Joke!!!


Oh, being on your birthday wouldn't be bad, would it?! I'm sure they'd be cake! 
Hopefully this does go through and the money gets approved for me to go. I'll update as it comes to me. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Oh, being on your birthday wouldn't be bad, would it?! I'm sure they'd be cake!
> Hopefully this does go through and the money gets approved for me to go. I'll update as it comes to me. :ss


What's the purpose of a visit?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Darrell said:


> What's the purpose of a visit?


http://www.streamingmedia.com/west/


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

this is squashed. Got the old "out of money" song and dance. Sorry bro's in SJ, especially mean Darrell. Looks like no more trips until next year at my new job.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sorry to hear that you are not coming to see us!!!*


----------

